# It's too hot for metalwork



## Eric The Viking (21 Jul 2013)

I've just tack-welded four nuts to a bit of plate to make improved trunnions for my Kity 419. 

I sunburn easily, so I put overalls on and leather shoes. 

I've still got sweat running down my face 20mins later, and it's now gone nine PM.

It's way too hot for metalwork. The blueing will have to wait!

E.


----------



## Hitch (21 Jul 2013)

I concur.

Typically, we are flat out at the moment, doing around 55-60 hours a week....By the time early afternoon comes its horrible. Sweat round your neck and face, grinding dusts and general grime is sticking to you, then your collar starts making your neck itch.... Nasty.

Ah well, few months time, and it will be cooler....all the steel covered in ice, freezing cold to the touch, sheets frozen together...

Our workshop is an old hangar, non insulated..... add about 5 degress to the outside temps in the summer, knock about 5 off in the winter.


----------



## Lons (21 Jul 2013)

What a wimp Eric :lol: :lol: :lol: 

2 of us mixed, wheeled and laid 57 batches of concrete (cement mixer loads) on Friday in 28 deg sunshine and without breaking sweat.
I lie :wink: .... actually, we were totally knackered.

Got another 4 cube to do on a diferent job on Tuesday but will definately be readymix this time :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Eric The Viking (21 Jul 2013)

I played a similar game in my teens - took my fortnight's summer holiday to dig out a patio behind parents' house (they lived on a hill in Somerset). Filled 3x 6cuYd skips with heavy clay, dug out mainly with a mattock, started the (stone) retaining wall, and had to go back to work for a rest! 

Never again.

E.


----------



## Lons (21 Jul 2013)

Got no choice this time unfortunately Eric.
Apart from concreting the founds where we couldn't get a readymix lorry anywhere near and pumping costs were very high, we had to dig out founds for this other job during the previous 2 days. The ground was like concrete so like you it was mattock, spit and dig a little at a time. Trouble was that they were 7.5 m x 4.5 m at 0.6m deep #-o I've been aching all weekend.

Both customers have been waiting for months so it just has to be done. The 57 mix job is a large sandstone porch but it's 80 miles away so we stay over 1 night / work 2 days. I'd refused the job but was persuaded - never again!

Bob


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2013)

Years ago my father started a building firm, and in those days concrete blocks weren't tipped, they were taken off the lorry by hand. On this day no one turned up to unload, so she did it. Blazing sunshine - 600 4" blocks off loaded and stacked. She was about 27y.o. She did have back ache the next day, she said.


----------

